# VW beetles arrive next week!



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

VW is sending each dealership 2 Beetles next week: one Turbo and one 2.5L geton the test drive list!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

iPinch said:


> VW is sending each dealership 2 Beetles next week: one Turbo and one 2.5L geton the test drive list!


Eep!


----------



## vdubdm (Apr 21, 2010)

OHH MMAAAHH GGGAAAHH :laugh:


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I know they're in port in SD.... Can't wait to really SEE one with my own eyes!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

The 1st 10,000 samples will transport secret canabis hidden in the oil pan, gas tanks, tires and windshield fluid reservoir. Entrance has been approved by Hoeland Security.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

This may sound stupid, but I live in a town of 65,000 that happens to have a VW dealership, so I can't help but think that the Beetles will only arrive at major metropolitan dealerships at first. I wouldn't be surprised if I didn't have to wait another several weeks. Nevertheless, I'll check it out in case I'm wrong! Then again, I could make the 100-mile trip to Minneapolis, too.............:laugh:


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

Woot!


----------



## jkalgreen (Apr 22, 2000)

fiftysomething said:


> This may sound stupid, but I live in a town of 65,000 that happens to have a VW dealership, so I can't help but think that the Beetles will only arrive at major metropolitan dealerships at first. I wouldn't be surprised if I didn't have to wait another several weeks. Nevertheless, I'll check it out in case I'm wrong! Then again, I could make the 100-mile trip to Minneapolis, too.............:laugh:


Bought my 2000 Golf GLS 1.8T from that dealership (Eich, right?). First one around to have a 4-door Golf with a turbo. Maybe you'll be surprised.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Nope. Eau Claire,Wisconsin. It's 100 miles the other way from Minneapolis on I-94.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Anyone in Newark CA? Winn VW looks like they might have their Beetles (denim blue and candy white):

http://autos.yahoo.com/new-inventor...121&listingtype=new&model=&make=&distance=any


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Oakland*



silverspeedbuggy said:


> Anyone in Newark CA? Winn VW looks like they might have their Beetles (denim blue and candy white):
> 
> http://autos.yahoo.com/new-inventor...121&listingtype=new&model=&make=&distance=any


I'm in Oakland, I'll be over in Newark today and will snoop around (with camera). Used to live in San Diego and would go over to the port and snap pix for the Vortexers...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

MoreA4 said:


> I'm in Oakland, I'll be over in Newark today and will snoop around (with camera). Used to live in San Diego and would go over to the port and snap pix for the Vortexers...


:thumbup:


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Black turbo launch edition*

The Preoder cars are in port now:

The word is getting out to dealers about the preorder cars, but some might not yet know – they’re in port now and ready for delivery, as soon as buyer and dealer agree that there will be a deal and the dealer sends in the affidavit of eligibility we release the cars from port. 



Net – your dealer should have a VIN and ETA for your car by end of week J

Received this email today from preorder dept at VW.


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Nothing*



MoreA4 said:


> I'm in Oakland, I'll be over in Newark today and will snoop around (with camera). Used to live in San Diego and would go over to the port and snap pix for the Vortexers...


Did an extensive )) look over at Winn... no (new) Beetles. Checked front lot, showroom, service bay, wash rack and back lot. Nada. I do have to say they had a very nice inventory of new look Tregs, Tigs, EOS, et al on the back lot. BTW no new Passats either (other than the two demos). The showroom was cleared out save for a vintage bug and Ghia... anticipating the Beetle arrival? AND, they had the new-look building exterior finished (no yellows). :beer:


----------



## mico (May 1, 2007)

I just checked inventory, no dealer in California has them in stock. Every dealer has two sitting at port stock, ours have ETA arrival week of 9/26.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

mico said:


> I just checked inventory, no dealer in California has them in stock. Every dealer has two sitting at port stock, ours have ETA arrival week of 9/26.


Well... your security clearance is not high enough. You need to speak some Schwaebisch to really know who already has Bugs crawling about their lots.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Guess I'll go and explore the closest dealer... LOL


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

many dealers have them already http://askavwsalesguy.com/blog/2011/9/17/2012-beetle-arrives-at-dealerships.html


----------



## GTIgina (Sep 23, 2004)

*just bought our candy white turbo yesterday~*

Hey guys saw the car on friday at the dealership here in centex they had just got it in that morning they told us to come back saturday and by 6pm saturday we are the proud owners of the first one in our area! will have some pics later on!


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Corona and Murrietta in SoCal have cars to test, but not sell. That's okay because they don't have exactly what I want. The cars were just delivered this afternoon, so have to have their PDI before test drives.


----------



## crewcab63 (Apr 29, 2002)

Capo VW in South Orange County has 2 Beetles to test drive, 1 turbo and 1 2.5. They also had 2 Jetta GLIs last week and were sold in a couple of days.


----------



## Superveedub (Jul 30, 2009)

Dave Walters VW in Akron, OH has their beetles in. 

Test drove the White Launch Edition and its all I imagined it would be. The sound that comes from the engine is just awesome. All around good feeling car. 

I also got to sit in the 2.5 that they had, which had the fender system. If you like music as much as I do, you will LOVE that fender system. :thumbup::thumbup: from me.

This picture looked a whole lot better on my phones screen :facepalm:


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

West Houston VW also have two a white Turbo and a yellow 2.5. Both are for test drives. The sales guy said they already have orders. 

The turbo looks very nice!


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Originally dealers were told only for test drives, but right after delivery they were told to go ahead and sell them. The 2.5's seem to be going faster than the Turbo launch around here.


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

The VW dealer in the Fox Valley of Wisconsin got a white turbo launch edition in on Friday. I went and looked at it this Sat morning. I was glad to see that the headroom is plentiful and one does not feel cramped at all. I just wish they had a 2.5 for me to drive and check out the wheels but that is coming next week. 
the dealer added on $500 worth of window tint which seemed excessive to me.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

The 2.5's seem to be going faster (sales wise) than the turbos. I still have to drive a 2.5 as the turbo is not what I want.


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

I like the Turbos but think they are a bit pricey. If they turn out to be Lot Dogs and I can get a better discount on one after a few months then it's all good to me. I got my PT turbo at thousands off for a similar reason - that and it was Black. I will say that if you liked the PT's you will feel comfortable with the Beetle. They share a lot of design cues. I'm fine with that.
I didn't see a keyhole on the drivers side and asked about that. It's actually hidden with a plastic cap when you have the key-less entry system. One thing I disagree with is the ipod connector running into the lower bin -why not the upper glove box??? That seems perfect for it to me. I did a quick check to see if it can be moved but the upper box seems to be sealed with no holes or gaps to run the connector. That would be on of my first mods - to move that. Other modes - to add fog lights if needed and to add a spoiler if needed.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

BeetleCurious said:


> One thing I disagree with is the ipod connector running into the lower bin -why not the upper glove box??? That seems perfect for it to me. I did a quick check to see if it can be moved but the upper box seems to be sealed with no holes or gaps to run the connector. That would be on of my first mods - to move that. Other modes - to add fog lights if needed and to add a spoiler if needed.


I think the reason they put in the lower box is the upper is an option in other countries.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

GTIgina said:


> Hey guys saw the car on friday at the dealership here in centex they had just got it in that morning they told us to come back saturday and by 6pm saturday we are the proud owners of the first one in our area! will have some pics later on!


Congrats!!!

I heard Homeland Security said that the first edition turbos have hidden gifts. It's a good smoke if you can find it. :laugh:


----------

